# [YouTube] Dream Theater - Overture 1928 - by me!



## Rachmaninoff (Aug 25, 2008)

Just recorded it today, a few hours ago.
Comments are welcome.


----------



## Lee (Aug 25, 2008)

You made that look super easy  Well done


----------



## Shannon (Aug 25, 2008)

All things considered, not bad at all! Well played, sir. Now just loosen up a bit.


----------



## Apophis (Aug 26, 2008)

Really nice


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice chops!


----------

